# Best RTAs For Fruity Flavours



## Carnival (27/12/18)

Hey guys,

Lately I’ve been building up my vape gear collection again (after having passed a lot of it on to my nephew). As far as RTAs go I currently have the Siren 2. Tobacco juices are awesome in this tank, but for the life of me I just can’t get my fruity flavours right in it.

So, for those that also love fruity flavours, what commercial RTAs work best?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Zeus, Zeus and Zeus

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/18)

Billet box

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Zeus, Zeus and Zeus



Got the single coil one on the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Got the single coil one on the way.


The new Elevate has also surprised me, but I still prefer the Zeus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/12/18)

For me fruity juices shine at higher resistance and low power. Thus, single coil atties, suitable for this. Like the Skyline and Dvarw, authentic or clone.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Yip, will second that from @Andre above
Lower power single coil RTAs in restricted lung hit mode work well for me for fruity juices. Mine are typically quite mentholated too.
Skyline tops the flavour crispness for me
Followed by Dvarw

Going a bit more restricted (airflow wise) and even lower power its the Lemo1. Extremely crisp and "sharp".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (27/12/18)

Thanks for the responses so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> Yip, will second that from @Andre above
> Lower power single coil RTAs in restricted lung hit mode work well for me for fruity juices. Mine are typically quite mentholated too.
> Skyline tops the flavour crispness for me
> Followed by Dvarw
> ...


I got gifted one of those, maybe I should try a build and wick to see what it is all about. Have the 2 as well, just not sure how to coil, Google here I come. Any suggestions on what coil @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (27/12/18)

Cant go wrong with the QP Designs Juggerknot Mini. It excels with Fruity as well as Deserts, in fact it great at everything.

It’s in the mid-end price range but so worth it. Limited production, if you keen The Vape Den has a few of the last in stock. 

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/tanks/products/qp-design-juggerknot-mini-single-coil-rta

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777 (27/12/18)

Intake Rta excels with fruity mixes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I got gifted one of those, maybe I should try a build and wick to see what it is all about. Have the 2 as well, just not sure how to coil, Google here I come. Any suggestions on what coil @Silver ?



Sorry for the delay @Room Fogger - only saw this now
I assume you are referring to the Lemo 1
Let me try find you something that can help - will tag you in another thread if I find it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry for the delay @Room Fogger - only saw this now
> I assume you are referring to the Lemo 1
> Let me try find you something that can help - will tag you in another thread if I find it


Sorry @Silver for not being clear, yep it is for the Lemo 1 & 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Got the single coil one on the way.


You wont regret it. They are awesome tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (28/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Cant go wrong with the QP Designs Juggerknot Mini. It excels with Fruity as well as Deserts, in fact it great at everything.
> 
> It’s in the mid-end price range but so worth it. Limited production, if you keen The Vape Den has a few of the last in stock.
> 
> ...



I got one of these the other day, this is a fantastic vape! Well worth getting, haven't got a dwarv or anything so can't talk to that but it's the best I've had to date.. Cush man tastes unreal in it

Edit: @Carnival tagged

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

So what did you settle on and how is it vaping? Please say "zeus" before I develop fomo for something else listed above

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (28/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> So what did you settle on and how is it vaping? Please say "zeus" before I develop fomo for something else listed above



The Zeus indeed! I had already placed an order for it before starting this thread. It arrived this afternoon. Vaping nicely so far, but I’m quite sure it can do better so will spend some time with it over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

Carnival said:


> The Zeus indeed! I had already placed an order for it before starting this thread. It arrived this afternoon. Vaping nicely so far, but I’m quite sure it can do better so will spend some time with it over the weekend.


Enjoy it, I'm sure with the right build and wick you will love it. Even the coils included worked well with for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/12/18)

How's that Zeus going for you @Carnival ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

GMacDiggity said:


> I got one of these the other day, this is a fantastic vape! Well worth getting, haven't got a dwarv or anything so can't talk to that but it's the best I've had to date.. Cush man tastes unreal in it
> 
> Edit: @Carnival tagged


I got mine on Friday, thanx to @Pho3niX90 who delivered mine personally .It is awesome with deserts and my favorite strawberry ice cream/milkshake mixes , agree 100% .I will get the s/s one as well .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (31/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I got mine on Friday, thanx to @Pho3niX90 who delivered mine personally .It is awesome with deserts and my favorite strawberry ice cream/milkshake mixes , agree 100% .I will get the s/s one as well .



I’m extremely tempted lol, but I’ll hold off for now. I think I might chat to BumbleBee some time for his thoughts on what would work best for fruity flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

